# Display horno Siemens comportamiento errático



## Astromac (May 27, 2017)

Hola a todos

Tengo un horno Siemens (HT5HBP7), que después de un corte eléctrico en casa (demasiados aparatos elétricos conectados a la vez), ha dejado el LCD con un funcionamiento errático:







Desconecté otra vez la corriente general en casa, pareció que funcionaba un pelín mejor, incluso pude ajustar la hora, pero la mayoría de tiempo se lo pasa mostrando sólo los 2 útimos números (los minutos)

Miré en la web de Siemens.. por una placa nueva, 80 euros... por una placa nueva *programada* 160 euros, y evidentemente, programable sólo por un SAT 

Tiene arreglo?

Gracias!


----------



## joshdvd (May 27, 2017)

afecta su funcionamiento o sólo es informativa la pantalla?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 27, 2017)

Hola, puede haber algún condensador(es) desvalorizado(s), reemplázalo(s).


----------



## capitanp (May 28, 2017)

Esta limpio de bichos domésticos de cocina?


----------



## Astromac (May 29, 2017)

Si, funciona perfectamente.

Ok a los condensadores, y en principio bichos... vete a saber, cuando pueda, desmonto y le doy un vistazo.

Gracias a todos, a ver con qué me encuentro


----------

